# AVI-Problem mit Magix Video Deluxe und Premiere Pro



## MacGiver (3. Januar 2008)

Guten Abend,

Seit einigen Jahren arbeite ich mit Magix Video Deluxe. Doch auf meinem Notebook hab ich ein Problem beim Importieren von avi-Dateien. Es wird ausschließlich die Videospur importiert - ohne Audio. Jetzt hab ich es testweise mit Premiere Pro CS3 probiert - mit dem gleichen Resultat.
Deshalb habe ich mal die Codecs geprüft. Allerdings berichtet mir GSpot, dass die Codecs für mpeg und avi dateien - sowohl für Video als auch für Audio - nicht installiert seien, was aber nicht stimmen kann. Ich kann alle Videodateien abspielen und ein Import von mpeg-Dateien stellt mit beiden Programmen kein Problem dar. Bei der Aufstellung aller installierten Codecs und Filter meldet GSpot zudem ein Problem mit fehlenden Dateien im Installationsverzeichnis von Premiere (3 Dateien) und Magix (1 Datei), obwohl alle Dateien von Premiere definitiv im angebenen Ordner sind 

Desweiteren tritt das Problem mit avi und mpeg Dateien beim Brennen einer SVCD mit Nero 7 auf - wieder keine Audiospur, obwohl dies vor einigen Monaten mal möglich war und ich nichts (bewusst) am System geändert habe...


Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand bei diesem Problem helfen könnte.


----------



## darkframe (3. Januar 2008)

Hi,

was für einen AudioCodec findet GSpot denn in der AVI?

Eventuell hat auch Nero (wie so häufig) die Filter-Merits so stark auf sich selbst verbogen, dass die anderen Programme quasi nicht mehr an ihre Codecs kommen.


----------



## MacGiver (3. Januar 2008)

GSpot findet den MPEG-1 Layer 3.

Was sind denn Merits?


----------



## darkframe (4. Januar 2008)

Hi,

Merits sind Werte, die in der Registrierungsdatenbank für die einzelnen DirectShow-Filter eingetragen werden. Ein Wert wie "MERIT_PREFERRED +255" (hexadezimal: 008000FF) bei einem Filter führt dazu, dass dieser Filter bevorzugt von Programmen verwendet wird, die in irgendeiner Form einen DirectShow-Filter verwenden, ohne sich dabei immer auf einen bestimmten zu beschränken (vereinfacht gesagt).

Ein paar gute Informationen sind z.B. hier zu finden. Auf der Seite kannst Du Dir auch den RadLight Filtermanager herunterladen, um Dir zumindest mal einen Überblick zu verschaffen. Dazu musst Du nur die EXE starten, die in dem ZIP-File ist. Zu installieren ist da nichts. Vorsicht aber beim Experimentieren!

So, nun wieder zu Deinem Problem:
MPEG-1 Layer 3 ist MP3-Audio. Kannst du denn auf Deinem Notebook MP3-Dateien wiedergeben?

Falls Nero der Verursacher ist, kannst Du beispielsweise Neros Audio-Filter mit dem FilterManager mal auf MERIT_UNLIKELY setzen (merke Dir die Originalwerte!), den Rechner neu starten und sehen, ob das geholfen hat. Bei MP3-Audio glaube ich aber irgendwie nicht daran.

Hast Du eine Möglichkeit, einen kurzen Ausschnitt Deines AVIs irgendwie zur Verfügung zu stellen? So eine Ferndiagnose ist ja doch immer schwierig.


----------



## MacGiver (6. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Erklärung, hab ich zum ersten Mal gehört. Daher kann ich auch mit dem Prog net allzu viel anfangen.

mp3s kann ich natürlich abspielen, schneiden und in o.g. Software importieren - nur halt nicht als Audiospur in einer avi.

Hab jetzt notgedrungen die Audiospur mit VirtualDub uncompressed. Das ist zwar ein Arbeitsschritt zusätzlich, aber zunächst zweckmäßig.


----------



## darkframe (7. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ja, das mit VirtualDub wäre wohl auch meine nächste Idee gewesen 

Prima, wenn's damit funktioniert hat.


----------

